
Ask HN: Least invasive way of page-view tracking - leksak
I was wondering what is the least invasive form of page-view tracking?<p>While I value the data that Google Analytics provides, and that data is &quot;available&quot; anyway in some sense, but just because someone leaves their window blinds open I do not look inside out of common courtesy.
======
nwrk
Piwik [0], Self hosted and open source

[0] [https://piwik.org/](https://piwik.org/)

~~~
luxpir
Seconded, am crawling logs on several sites via cronjob. Dead simple and
documented. No on-site JS is perfect. (More than) enough data to find out who,
where and how long visitors are on site.

------
ge96
I wrote a php tracker that stores into MySQL if you are interested.

It just tracks the last IP address, URL requested, and time of entry. Two
tables, increments visits if IP is already in database.

You just include this file at the top of your page assuming you use PHP

[https://github.com/jdc-cunningham/ip-tracker-basic](https://github.com/jdc-
cunningham/ip-tracker-basic)

I've let this thing run for a while (months) and have thousands of visits but
often they are just crawlers if uou check on ip-lookup.net

------
angersock
Write your own, by crawling logs and/or doing a simple event system and
backing DB table.

